# Divots pointing left, shots going straight(ish)



## Monty_Brown (Jul 16, 2012)

_NB, I make this post as someone that does understand new ball flight laws! I think.... _

I've noticed that my divots are pointing increasingly left of the target of late, especially shorter irons. But the shots are still going basically straight, with the ball starting straight or even right of target. The launch direction indicates the clubface is open to the path...

Or is it?

Because it's not fading, which it would if I really had the face open relative to the path wouldn't it?

So I'm wondering if the club is actually going into impact straightish, but the arc of the swing is immediately sending the club left after that point hence the divots direction..

So two questions: 

1. Am I correct in thinking the leftward swingpath is only happening after imapct?

2. Is it worth trying to correct the path, as I feel that if my timing goes, I could end up hitting some big pulls if the club gets further ahead of the arc?

EDIT: Q3: am I thinking too much?


----------



## DaveM (Jul 16, 2012)

I would guess your swing path, is in-out-in. The divot is after impact. So its ok to be going to the left. John Jacobs on his DVD's says that is how they should be.  After all you swing around the body. Not straight back and forward(which is impossible to do), as some people think.
Mine are the same. But to the right. I'm lefthanded though. So just the same as you in reverse.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2012)

If your divots are left of your target after impact, then your swing is also moving to the left *before* impact. And I would say your club face is open to the swing path.
But as the loft increases the amount of sidespin is reduced, therefor the ball wont slice as much.
I wonder what came first...the out to in swing or the open clubface?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 16, 2012)

I asked this a while back

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?40858-One-for-Bob-Headcover-Drill

May help you some :thup:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jul 16, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If your divots are left of your target after impact, then your swing is also moving to the left *before* impact. And I would say your club face is open to the swing path.
But as the loft increases the amount of sidespin is reduced, therefor the ball wont slice as much.
I wonder what came first...the out to in swing or the open clubface?
		
Click to expand...


Bob, thanks very much for the response, food for thought as always, which prompts more Qs.... 

So in some ways the shorter irons will hide more faults so you "get away with" a less than perfect path and face relationship, which is why I _think_ I am hitting it straight? 

I also have a hunch that the leftward divots are worse on the shorter irons. Could this be because I am looking for more of a descending blow? I feel, but could be wrong, that the downward blow accentuates this leftward path, whereas a longer club, with more of a sweeping motion tends to travel straighter?

For example, my bad drive goes right, but on a straight right rather than slicing path. Is it likely I have different swingpaths with different clubs or does the forgiving nature of modern drivers mask what would have been an old fahioned slice with older clubs?


And as for this...

"I wonder what came first...the out to in swing or the open clubface?"...

do you mean I am making subconscious adjustments, maybe holding the face open to avoid a big pull? Or swinging leftward because I can sense an open club face?

Either way, I think, as per Gareth's post, the old headcover drill needs dusting off... would hat be your recommendation? It's been a while since I've trotted out onto the range to fetch the headcover I've just batted 20 yards!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jul 16, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I asked this a while back

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?40858-One-for-Bob-Headcover-Drill

May help you some :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers G, that answers a lot of my thoughts. Headcover drill here I come....


----------



## One Planer (Jul 16, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Cheers G, that answers a lot of my thoughts. Headcover drill here I come....
		
Click to expand...

Just to add a little more food to your thought.

I've been in the position over my last 2 rounds where I've had to hit 4 iron from the fairway into a green (Following a poor tee shot)

1st pitched on the green and ran to the back - Straight flight.

2nd pitched 10 yards short of the green, one bounce and prety much stopped on a boggy area. (N.B: I was further back from th green with 2nd attempt hoping the difference wold land short and run on.) - 5 yard(ish) fade.

I both instances, my divot (Scrape) was pointing fractionally left of target.

While I agree for sure loft helps "Mask" the spin, unless it's extreme (Take Bubba's wedge out of the trees for his major as an example)

What kind of flight are you getting from your longer clubs?


----------

